# My New Eurorack



## Golden-Gaz (Nov 3, 2008)

Just had delivery and installment of my new 33litre rub racking system from Derek at Euroracks and am very pleased with it and the level of great customer service that i received from Derek.I can't rate him and his product highly enough.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Nice rack !! Could I be so rude as to ask roughly how much it cost :whistling2: if I'm being rude just tell me to :censor: off.

Do you get the mats and stats with it? And how long did that take you to build ?


----------

